

Alton's Rules for Coding in a Real Language (Such as C) …  - ProgC
http://www.utm.edu/staff/acoalter/reference/documents/languages/c/rulesForCoding.html

======
jdoliner
Anyone have any idea when this was written? Some of it seems a little bit
dated although I would not be surprised if Alton still holds these beliefs.

